# You are all invited to Callie's 1st Birthday Party!!!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It's gonna be a PAW-some celebration! Since we need to let Callie rest her knee for a bit, I decided to not do brunch tomorrow with Auntie Leslie and Izzy and suggested maybe next Sunday. And as the conversation continued, the idea of a birthday party/Chicago area meet up developed.

So we'll be having the party at Leslie's house (WoofLife) starting at 1:00 pm Central time Sunday, August 22nd. She has a completely fenced in back yard so it will be a safe place to let them run. No gifts please, but if you could possibly bring a little 'snacky' something to share since this is kind of spur of the moment, so it's not too much on Leslie. I know it's super short notice so it's likely not very many people will be able to make it. But we're going to try anyway.

Leslie lives in Crown Point, Indiana just off 65. Let us know if you plan on coming and Leslie will PM you with her address and directions. :thumbsup:

I'm soooo excited!! I've NEVER had a birthday party of my own and it kind of feels like it's for me...lol...even though it's for Callie. And truthfully, it's just a great excuse for a SM meet up!

WooHoo!!! Paw-ty time!!! arty:arty:

I'm gonna cross post this in the club section too. artytime:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh I wish I lived in Chicago. It sounds like Callie's belated birthday will be pawsitively terrific. :chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gosh I wish I was close enough to join the fun.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I will be there in spirit. Hugs to all. :grouphug: wish my person could catch up my spirit.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that sounds like soooo much fun!!! Make sure to take lots of pics and give the bday girl a kiss for me!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I wish we could come because that's Chloe's Birthday. I could ask the 
Hubby but I would probably get a look like what are you :wacko1:! So
me, Chloe, Liberty, Alvin and Reginald will be there in spirit. I'm sure
all of you will have a wonderful time. Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh how I wish we could come! What fun!!!!! Be sure to take pictures!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Crystal, that is a FUN idea for Callie!!! I hope she has a wonderful birthday!!! :chili::chili::chili: Please take lots of pictures so we can join in on the festivities!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope some of our Chicago area members can go! Puppy parties are always so much fun!!!! :chili:

I think I'm a bit too far to go though, darn....

Happy Birthday, Callie!!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I PMd Crystal last night that I'm planning on going! Crown Point is only about 1.5 hours from me - this will be such fun!!!

Sweetness and Tessa are all upset now - they don't go to the groomer until Sept. 2 and are worried they won't look their best!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> I PMd Crystal last night that I'm planning on going! Crown Point is only about 1.5 hours from me - this will be such fun!!!
> 
> Sweetness and Tessa are all upset now - they don't go to the groomer until Sept. 2 and are worried they won't look their best!


Those girls could not look anything less then fabulous at any given time! Oh I'm soooooo glad you and the girls are coming!! WooHoo!! arty:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I would love to go also but I agree with Mary. I can't even image what my DH would say about getting plane tickets to Chicago for a pup meet up. :w00t:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, that's would be so much fun and I really do wish we could come. Its a little far for a day trip.
Happy Birthday to Callie and take lots of pictures!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> It's gonna be a PAW-some celebration! Since we need to let Callie rest her knee for a bit, I decided to not do brunch tomorrow with Auntie Leslie and Izzy and suggested maybe next Sunday. And as the conversation continued, the idea of a birthday party/Chicago area meet up developed.
> 
> So we'll be having the party at Leslie's house (WoofLife) starting at 1:00 pm Central time Sunday, August 22nd. She has a completely fenced in back yard so it will be a safe place to let them run. No gifts please, but if you could possibly bring a little 'snacky' something to share since this is kind of spur of the moment, so it's not too much on Leslie. I know it's super short notice so it's likely not very many people will be able to make it. But we're going to try anyway.
> 
> ...


 
Oh I wish I could come Crystal..if I were not focusing all of my travel time to shows to get Ritzy finished, I'd be there in a heartbeat! Happy Birthday sweet Callie. I remember so well, Cheryl telling me about her girls. Finally GIRLS after a litter of 4 boys!!! 

I'm sure you will have a blast! I hope Ms. Callie's leg continues to be Ok.

Anti Karla


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What fun! I'm sure everyone will have a blast and I hope we gt to see lots of pictures!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sounds like a great party!! what fun!!:chili:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

If only Missouri was a bit closer....  Please take plenty of pics to share with us!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This is Benny's bday weekend too...darn darn darn. Would have been a perfect birthday weekend. SOOOO wish I lived closer Crystal! Callie is gonna have the best paw-ty! CANNOT wait to see pictures of this wonderful birthday meetup!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Bump


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww that sounds great !! i cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Callie...what a great idea! I wish I lived nearby to come too. A bit too from from Phoenix, LOL. Callie is so darn cute, I can see why you couldn't resist her Crystal. How do they all interact together now? I haven't been on here in a while.
You never had a birthday party as a child? :-(


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, wow!!! Maggie and Sweetness and Tessa, too. Have a wonderful time Crystal, Jett, Zoey and beautiful Birthday Girl. I'm jealous!!! LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Too far for me I think, but thank you for the invitation, I would love to meet you all at the pawty. Have fun!

I think one day we need to charter a bus for a road trip and pick up SMers along the way.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a wonderful idea, Crystal! We wish we wouldn't live so far away and could come over, too!

But I'm sure it will be a 'pawsome' party for little Callie girl! arty:

Please, don't forget to make many photos for us! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------

